# the 400 is officially a member of the bucket club



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

no lift of any kind



















2006 ARCTIC CAT 400
29.5 SKINNYS
BIG BORING ON NEXT REBUILD
NO LIFT
15" GROUND CLEARANCE 
LOW REVERSE MOD 
EXHAUST MOD WITH SWAMP PIPE
SNORKED AND RACKED


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

dam


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Thats Awesome!


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

I was a little worried about pulling them but no problem whatsoever 

2006 ARCTIC CAT 400
29.5 SKINNYS
BIG BORING ON NEXT REBUILD
NO LIFT
15" GROUND CLEARANCE 
LOW REVERSE MOD 
EXHAUST MOD WITH SWAMP PIPE
SNORKED AND RACKED


----------

